
Surface Book vs. MacBook Pro: It isn't twice as fast. It's three times as fast - ddmma
http://www.pcworld.com/article/2995599/laptop-computers/surface-book-vs-macbook-pro-it-isnt-twice-as-fast-its-three-times-as-fast.html
======
seviuqyelsdnirb
Article title: "Surface Book vs. MacBook Pro: It isn't twice as fast. It's
three times as fast"

Article body: "...if you've read this far, you know the Surface Book isn't
twice as fast or three times as fast as the MacBook Pro 13 in all things. In
this one game, however, at these settings it is..."

Clickbait, pure and simple.

------
Tomte
Please use the original title which is more informative and even still very
clickbaity.

~~~
ddmma
all right :)

